# 4 Ưu Điểm Vượt Trội Khiến Nệm Tatana Luôn Được Ưa Chuộng



## Dungtran (14/11/19)

Giấc ngủ dần trở nên quan trọng đối với cuộc sống. Vì thế, để tìm được một sản phẩm chất lượng và phù hợp là điều vô cùng cần thiết. Trong vô số các dòng nệm trên thị trường hiện nay, tại sao nệm Tatana vẫn luôn được ưa chuộng và được chọn lựa để đồng hành cho giấc ngủ?
Cùng điểm qua một vài ưu điểm vượt trội của các dòng nệm Tatana hiện nay nhé!

*Tốt Cho Sức Khỏe*
Vì sao nói nệm Tatana tốt cho sức khỏe?
Vì Tatana đã được chứng nhận hợp chuẩn những quy định nghiêm ngạch về chất lượng sản phẩm và đạt về mức giới hạn về hàm lượng Formadelhyt và hàm lượng amin thơm chuyển hóa từ thuốc nhuộm trong ngành dệt may theo quy luật của Bộ Công Thương. ( Hàm lượng formadelhyl cao sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt cho sức khỏe về lâu dài cho thể gây ra các bệnh về ung thư)
Việc đáp ứng được những tiêu chuẩn của nhà nước và qua kiểm định chất lượng sản phẩm, nên sản phẩm của Tatana là sản phẩm an toàn cho sức khỏe và được phép lưu thông sản phẩm đến tay người tiêu dùng Việt.






_Tatana đồng hành cùng giấc ngủ_​
*Mẫu Mã Đa Dạng*
Hiện nay, Tatana đang cung cấp các loại nệm như nệm cao su, trong đó có cao su thiên nhiên, cao su nhân tạo và cao su tổng hợp. Nệm bông ép và nệm lò xo. Sự đa dạng về chất liệu được đưa ra nhằm cung ứng cho thị trường nệm hiện nay và đáp ứng đa dạng nhu cầu người tiêu dùng. Với nhiều phân khúc khác nhau sẽ cho bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn phù hợp với kinh tế từng gia đình.

Nệm Tatana được phân chia thành 2 dòng nệm thẳng truyền thống và dòng nệm gấp 3 hiện đại. Phù hợp với nhiều không gian sống khác nhau cho nhiều nhu cầu khác nhau của mọi tầng lớp.

Về sự đa dạng không thể không nhắc đến áo nệm của dòng nệm Tatana. Ngoài nổi bật với sự thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn của áo nệm 4D spacer ra, Tatana còn có các dòng áo nệm như áo thun lạnh, mang đến sự mát mẻ, thấm hut mồ hôi tốt. Áo nệm gấm, mang đến sự cổ kính, trang trọng lại luôn bền màu, luôn mang lại sự tươi mới cho căn phòng và độ êm ái, mềm mại hơn nhờ lớp chần bông. Áo nệm 3D với màu xanh đậm, là điểm nhấn cho căn phòng và những sợi polyester cao cấp giúp an toàn cho da, bảo vệ sức khỏe gia đình.






_Một số áo nệm Tatana hiện nay_​
*Áo Nệm Thông Minh*
Tatana nổi bật với lớp áo nệm thông minh, nhờ áp dụng những công nghệ mới vào sản xuất với:

Áo nệm dày dặn, êm ái và mềm mịn cho bề mặt tiếp xúc trên bề mặt nhờ vào sợi vải durable.
Thông thoáng tối đa với hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng và khả năng thấm hút mô hôi cực hiệu quả.






_Áo nệm 4D mang đến sự thoáng mát cho bề mặt tiếp xúc_​
*Thiết Kế Hiện Đại*
Với nhu cầu khắt khe ngày càng lớn của người tiêu dùng, ngoài mang lại cảm giác thoái mái khi sử dụng nệm, sự an toàn cho làn da, mang  lại giấc ngủ sâu cho cả gia đình, thì nệm cùng phải đáp ứng được tính thẩm mỹ cao giúp điểm trang cho căn phòng.

Với nệm Tatana nệm được thiết kế vô cùng độc đáo và tinh tế. Cho dù bạn có phong cách đơn giản, thanh lịch hay cá tính đều có thể sử dụng kiểu cách của Tatana cho căn phòng ngủ.






_Thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, mang đến sự hiện đại, trẻ trung cho căn phòng_​
Với 4 tiêu chuẩn trên đã làm cho bạn hài lòng? Nếu còn điều gì băn khoăn, mời bạn ghé ngay những đại lý của Tatana để trải nghiệm sản phẩm nhé!

TATANA​


----------

